# Ron Centenaro XX



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

They have some of this at a local Grocery store (Fine Foods) is this a hard to come by Rum?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hard for me here in North Carolina! I have to order it from an online retailer in California. :ss

It is GREAT rum.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, we have to special order it here in SC, too. They carry it at Total Wine stores and stock it in Florida. That's where I last picked it up. It's a nice sipping rum. Let us know what you think!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am a Single Malt guy myself but this Rum is awesome. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't find this stuff here. I cannot be bothered to order it, that's a pain.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Darrell said:


> I can't find this stuff here. I cannot be bothered to order it, that's a pain.


Where is "here"?


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Chè said:


> Where is "here"?


Looks like SF?? He is a member of the Bay Area Brothers of the Leaf


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RJT said:


> I am a Single Malt guy myself but this Rum is awesome. :tu


*We pretty well killed Atlharp's bottle, didn't we! *


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Never seen it in MD, and it's illegal to ship here, so I'm SOL. I'm hoping my company decides to send me out to CA somewhere in the near future for a new project, I'll bring an extra suitcase just for rum


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> Yeah, we have to special order it here in SC, too. They carry it at *Total Wine stores and stock it in Florida*. That's where I last picked it up. It's a nice sipping rum. Let us know what you think!


Yep, Total Wine always has it in stock. I had been wanting to try this one and finally got around to buying a bottle of it Friday. I like it. It is definitely smooth and to me, has a heavy molasses flavor. I think I can add this one to the rotation.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

rizzle said:


> Yep, Total Wine always has it in stock. I had been wanting to try this one and finally got around to buying a bottle of it Friday. I like it. It is definitely smooth and to me, has a heavy molasses flavor. I think I can add this one to the rotation.


Is the taste profile similary to Pyrat XO? Pyrat XO has a very heavy molasses flavor.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't had that one yet. It is another one I'm itching to try. To me, the closest I have tried that tastes similar to it is the Ron Zacapa 23. 

It's good to know the Pyrat has a molasses profile though because I like that in my rum.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

This rum is awsome....and yes, it is kinda hard to find.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

don't think it's available here in NC. I'd love to get my hands on some though. I had my fair share of Altharp's bottle. Very nice....


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Chè said:


> Where is "here"?


The South Bay (San Jose) in CA.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

kgoings said:


> Is the taste profile similary to Pyrat XO? Pyrat XO has a very heavy molasses flavor.


It is in a different league than Pyrat. Pyrat is good on the rocks or neat. XX is at the top of the heap with Diplomaticos and Zacapa 23 and Zaya are a notch below them.

scottie


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

kgoings said:


> Looks like SF?? He is a member of the Bay Area Brothers of the Leaf


Is that right Darrell???? If so, BevMo is supposed to start carrying it but Beltramos has Centenario XX on the shelf all day. I don't do shipping either. 

If you really want to steal something... without risk of jail time, select Bay Area BevMos have St. Vincent Sunset Extra Gold - nothing spectacular but an excellent mixing rum - (I prefer over Bacardi 8 or Flor 7) - now being sold out @ $6.99. They don't list so it's hit and miss and at that price I don't expect you can go about it leisurely if interested.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess BevMO just got this in, I found a bottle today. I know for a FACT that they did not have any bottles last week. :dr


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just cracked into my first bottle and it is great


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

My beautiful wife had some friends pick up 3 bottles for me while they were in Florida. What an unexpected birthday present! I had raved about after I tasted some that Atlharp brought to a herf in N.C.

Goooooood stuff!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Darrell said:


> I guess BevMO just got this in, I found a bottle today. I know for a FACT that they did not have any bottles last week. :dr


Told ya it was coming.

Also just in case you don't have Diplomatico RE on hand, K&L (RWC location) has a handful of bottles. Cheers!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have no problem here in Louisiana finding this rum. I did, however, have to go looking for my bottle of Zacapa.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My favorite rum, I have been lucky enough to have been hooked up by a couple Gorillas. Havne't found a store that sells it here in Chicago.


----------

